# power lock unit



## pureslow (Jan 25, 2010)

I have picked up a power door lock actuator .. ....my car has no power locks currently.... how would you wire somthing like this up for it to lock and un lock properly... i've seen five wire system instails however this lock actuator only has two wires?

also if someone could explanie how it work that be greatly apperciated

here is a link for it...

single power door lock actuator | Automotive Accessories | Truck Accessories | Towing | Princess Auto

Thanks everyone


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Head to a junkyard or salvage yard then make sure you have what is in their door  for a fully functional door system that is powered [ locking and unlocking ]

This might be a time intensive thing [ labor wise ].

How Things Work, may have an explanation on it [ do a search ].


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

basically, a door lock actuator moves one way with power applied, switch the wires, and it moves the opposite way. here's a relay diagram I found online.










it's pretty basic relay wiring. 

good luck!

JT


----------



## pureslow (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet Thanks Alot Jt.


----------

